# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Anyone heard of Prime Labs Teston 400mg

## mjackson22

I bought 2 bottles of Prime Labs teston 400 mg. 1 bottle arimidex from global pharmaceuticals. Any used or heard of ether brand? I've already started my cycle. A little late to be asking for credibility. Took a blood panel day before first shot. So ill know how legit it is in a couple weeks. Just looking for any info.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> I bought 2 bottles of Prime Labs teston 400 mg. 1 bottle arimidex from global pharmaceuticals. Any used or heard of ether brand? I've already started my cycle. A little late to be asking for credibility. Took a blood panel day before first shot. So ill know how legit it is in a couple weeks. Just looking for any info.


How is it working?

----------


## Dominic Francese

Does the prime labs stuff work?

----------

